# صلاة تقال قبل السفر



## مسيحي و أفتخر (24 يوليو 2008)

†باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس امين†
أيها الرب يسوع المسيح يا أبن الله
الحي انت اتطلع بحنوك على جميغ
عبيدك العازمين على السفر سواء
كان برا أو بحر أو جوا فانك انت
لك تطيع الشمس لك يسجد
القمر و انت تعطينا طعامنا
في حينه لأنك أنت ربنا ومخلصنا
و لك المجد الى الأبد أمين


----------

